# Candle wax on cork grips ?



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys,
Had a bit of a sesh on google the other day and found a page about caring for cork grips. It showed many different ways to care for them including oils and sealants, but one caught my eye and it was to use candle wax.
Pretty simple if you ask me, all you do is clean the cork down with metho or something simular, then rub a candle up and down the cork, and then rub the wax in your hands.
So, I tried it out on my Raider and it feels quite good, makes the cork a lot softer and it feels less dry than before. 
Does anybody else do this to their cork ? Or have I stumbled across a new method ?

Cheers


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Must try this, my older rods are in need of some love.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeNyJckAABtXgAAQQIcQIBCAP+/e4DAArNiKek/UE9RkaBpo9TQNUzFGEyBoyA9Qam0U9UeNUHkRiNpDSMj4hSk8LK8bMmpAFy8X1s67HIzWspBHGggnvzc9E0PP08DFcwwlzr2UG73JqsxeCGRcYWndDajJ7aHlD+gFqVVWNvJFGUazizrI3NGZpoMoDzGUmgyYJfbOQRV5gxoEfCxB08Fy4JFvIBGUi3WE6CYZFiFH8XckU4UJDjciXJA=


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Ha ha - nice way to keep the grips in good nick, as well as enhance the grip a little. 
I rub the candle wax on the grip (hehehe) and then apply heat. As you said bud, rubbing with your hands will do it (giggle giggle) but I have found giving it a blast with the wifes hairdryer...when she is out and there is no chance of being caught, will melt the wax really well into the grip and not leave a dry flaking residue on your grip.

I do this to all my cork grips but use candle wax not bees. No real reason, just with a wife who loves _Duskwe have a lot of old candels around so the wax is easy to aquire.

Cheers
Steve_


----------



## nickdec (Aug 13, 2010)

Guy in the tackle shop suggested Surf Board wax - it gives the cork better grip and protects it.
Seems OK.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Yep give them a clean, then give them a very light sand, then get a candle and run it up and down the grip. I then get an A4 piece of paper folded in half and wrap it around the cork and move it up and down. This causes heat which makes the wax melt and seal the cork.

Cheers


----------



## gonfission (Feb 21, 2009)

If you clean the cork with metho first. Then apply gentle heat to the cork it will "outgas" that is any air or excess moisture that has found its way in there will expand and push out. Wipe clean any residue again. As it is cooling is the best time to apply your protectant of choice, it will be sucked into the cork. Not a great deal, but moreso than if done cold.
I prefer Vegetable cooking oil or linseed oil are probly better than wax. I got the idea from using it on the wooden handles on a Weber BBQ . I did say GENTLE heat.
Cheers John.


----------



## windknot (Nov 15, 2009)

I've always preferred to use boiled linseed oil. It won't stay sticky like ordinary linseed oil sometime does. I find that boiled linseed oil seems to penetrate into the cork better and it really makes your corks grips last, plus it looks great.

The way I apply the oil is to simply rub it on with my hands. The heat from your hands will allow it to penetrate deeply into the cork. Once the surface becomes dry you can apply more oil until the cork has reached a deep lusterous shine. Linseed oil is very protective too, that's why it was used to protect the woodwork of boats right up until recent times.

This is the same method they used to use on very high quality gun stocks. It's too time consuming and expensive these days though.

Mick


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

> I then get an A4 piece of paper folded in half and wrap it around the cork and move it up and down.


The paper does the trick! just tried that out on my new rod and it seals it much better that rubbing it in with your hands .. 

Cheers


----------

